# 10G Tonina...Now a 29g



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

10g 
Florabase 
KH 0-2/RO H20+Tap
Temp 72/76
Pressurized C02 
2213
Light, 8 hrs









Side shot



















Echinodorus vesuvius- coming soon


----------



## chubasco (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow! Craig,
They sure took on a growth spurt! roud: 

Bill


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks good, i'm doing the same exact thing as you are with the baby tears being small and growing out bigger.


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Wow, you add peat with florabase? How low is the ph, I know that tonina likes low ph and soft water.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dang Craig, that is some beautiful lookin Tonina...what the heck are you runnin for watts on that with only 6-8 hours needed ?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Growth spurt is about right, they grow nicely! howdy bill, good to see you join buddy

Turtlehead, it does like it alot, I have no idea what the ph is, I have not done a test in some time, and the last time I did, it was 6.0 on my low range kit, which only goes to 6.0/7.6

Jdinh, I do not have any baby tears in this tank..but good luck with your's.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Buck, it's a single 36" 30watt Powerglo standard light kit that came with my 46, it does have a good reflector, the tank started as a temporary solution for the tonina, just to see how they fair, well they have done good.
I am thinking of a larger tank...I have other lights laying around for whatever I decide.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

That 30W seems to keep it very happy , with that bulb you could even stick another 10 gallon next to it as a "temp" tank. :icon_bigg


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Buck said:


> with that bulb you could even stick another 10 gallon next to it as a "temp" tank. :icon_bigg


Ha, I thought about that... :icon_bigg


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Very very nice. I hear you on the green spot stuff. I've got a bit of it on both Tonia species I'm trying to grow. I've come to the conclusion that GSA is not due to phosphate levels (or lack thereof) since mine out of the tap is over 5!! 

I might try removing mine into a smaller tank like you have! Well done!


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

beautiful tank, I love tonia sp, maybe i should try them again.......

About GSA, mine was terrible with my p04 around 5ppm and no3 at 40-50ppm, now i'm back to letting my tank take it's natural course, about 0.5ppm po4, and 5ppm no3, it's still there but so much less. I may try bringing things up a touch to see if it goes away.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks guys.
I have been growing Tonina for nearly 3 years now, there is not alot of info on the net about how to grow it.

Trial and error has brought me to this.
The ideal condition for Tonina Sp to grow 
Ph 6.0~6.8 
Kh: 0~2
Temp: 26~28C 
Lighting: 2.5~3 watts per gal for 6~8 hours. no more, if light cycle is to long, Tonina will collect the undesirables.
Adequate nutrients, NPK Trace
Acidic sub, addition of peat.
I will have some for sale soon....
Hope that helps!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Great info on the Tonina, Craig. 

They sure look nice, but those are some pretty rigid requirements. Perhaps that's why there isn't a lot of it out there.

Thanks for sharing,
Brian.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you Brian, and you are very welcome, rigid? yes indeed, but worth it, The beauty, lime green color and the Crown they display are amazing....


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Very very nice. I hear you on the green spot stuff. I've got a bit of it on both Tonia species I'm trying to grow. I've come to the conclusion that GSA is not due to phosphate levels (or lack thereof) since mine out of the tap is over 5!!
> 
> I might try removing mine into a smaller tank like you have! Well done!



Try checking to see if your Potassium/Nitogen levels are balanced for green spot algae.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

My Tonia grows great in Floruite and only in Onyx.
Nothing else added in there.
I run 10 hour light cycles.
KH is 3, GH 5.

Nothing special.

So it does not need super soft water, nor peat etc to grow quite well.
It does like good CO2 and nutrients. But so most plants. I get about 2-3" per week out of my plants. 

You should go as nbig as you have $ and space for.
This species looks very good with wood and with rock.

I prefer the brighter green of the other Tonia species, but this one is also a very nice plant.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## cat_rancher (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Craig,

Are these guys "root feeders?"

thanks, justin


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

cat_rancher said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Are these guys "root feeders?"
> 
> thanks, justin


Well, not really, they do not have much of a root structure, I give them plenty of light, NPK TE & C02 thru water column, as long as you're water is soft and acidic enough, they should do fine, get the ph at least to 6.8 or lower, lower the better for Tonina same goes for softness and acidity. roud:




plantbrain said:


> My Tonia grows great in Floruite and only in Onyx.
> Nothing else added in there.
> I run 10 hour light cycles.
> KH is 3, GH 5.
> ...


With all due respect Tom, that does not seem to jive, I have been growing Tonina for 3+ years in a tank with plenty of light nutrients and C02, plain ol flourite, and never really thrived it just kind of lived for awhile, then would start getting ugly, it perked up a bit when adding some peat to the filter,

Then I decided to do a tank just for it, bought some Flora Base and a RO/DI unit, instantly started thriving.

Although you do have a good range of hardness it seems, my tap is kh4 gh8, like I say, it never really thrived just kind of lived.

I have read/heard you say this on several occasions, and I do want to see a picture of you're Tonina in its invironment Tom, Please! no excuses roud:


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Will Flourish be enough for its ferts?


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

That is some awsome crowning man!


----------



## motard (Jan 16, 2005)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Well, not really, they do not have much of a root structure, I give them plenty of light, NPK TE & C02 thru water column, as long as you're water is soft and acidic enough, they should do fine, get the ph at least to 6.8 or lower, lower the better for Tonina same goes for softness and acidity. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




id like to see that photo. as id like to grow more tonia species and i have the same set up for them that tom described.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I have been having so much fun with this tank @ every chance, I wanted to post a few pictures of small transitions within the last week-ish, The last photo is how it looked yesterday,
I have it ripped apart right now, toying I suppose!!!

I sold probably more than half my HC this weekend ;/ I will grow more, going to have fun just replanting.


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Very nice Tonia's Craig ! roud: 

I tried to keep a few Tonia and Eriocaulon species as well.
And my experience is the same as yours.
I couldn't grow Tonia very well with he following water parameters :
Ph 6,6
KH 4 ( to KH 5 )
GH 5
NO3 / PO4 high or low

Only the Eriocaulon species are growing ok but slow. 
The same Tonia species are doing fine in friends tank with osmose water.
Low KH ( max 2 ) and low GH ( max 3 ) with pH 6,4.

I find it somewhat strange that only 1 or 2 points difference in KH /GH could make such a difference. But my only conclusion was that Tonia species ( or at least the species I tried) need very soft and acid water.

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The tank looks nice although the rock placement looks odd. Whats that stem plant in the back left?


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow. All three of those are nice, Craig! For some reason, I like the rock layout in the first shot best. But, I like the plant arrangement in the third one best. It'll be interesting to see what the next layout it like.

Good stuff!
Brian.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you PJAN.

Yep, I could not, and still can not get it to grow "good" like it is suppose to in straight tap water with a KH/4 GH/8 and every other person I have spoke to about has the same issue, KH4 is to hard.

The Eriocaulon species (I believe the Tonina falls into this catagory also if I am not mistaken "Eriocaulonaceae"  will however do rather well in harder water KH/4

It is strange how 2 points make such a huge difference, They definitley like their acid..ha

Thank's for the post!



PJAN said:


> Very nice Tonia's Craig ! roud:
> 
> I tried to keep a few Tonia and Eriocaulon species as well.
> And my experience is the same as yours.
> ...


.........................................................



Jdinh04 said:


> The tank looks nice although the rock placement looks odd. Whats that stem plant in the back left?


Thank you John
It is a pleasure I really enjoy, although the rock placement's look odd to me too, I do not know what the hell I am doing thats why so many changes, I have alot more photo's of various ones, I`ll move this and move that take a pic and say hmmm, thats odd, let try this.. maybe I will get it one day I think.
I have alot of rock to play with, hard to decide, you should drop by next time you're in the neighborhood and we will both play around with itroud:

The stems on the back left, Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal' even the broader leaf stems next to it are also 'Pantanal', why they have grown that way beats me, they have been like that for month's, I will keep on and see what develope's.
In the Third pic between the two rock is one stem of Polygonum sp from Sao Paulo.

'Pantanal' 


.................................................................




BSS said:


> Wow. All three of those are nice, Craig! For some reason, I like the rock layout in the first shot best. But, I like the plant arrangement in the third one best. It'll be interesting to see what the next layout it like.
> 
> Good stuff!
> Brian.



Thank you Brian
The next layout?!? hehe you would mention that, as I was telling John just above, I have 3 more packages coming in today, so that makes the little 10gal obsolete, it will now be my shrimp tank, I have my Cherry Red's in a little 5g hex, man those thing's populate fast.
I have been wanting to do this for awhile and today is the day,, yeee haaaww.
I have a 29g fern factory, with light/s, a CSL 65w pc 6700k both tank and light are like new I have not used much if the CSL is not enough, which I doubt it will be, I also have a 90w 3tube AllGlass fixture that should suffice.
I have an E/2213 in the shed just screeming for some action....
Going to my "Not So LFS" this morning when they open to grab 2 more bag's of FloraBase, race 45 minute's back home and do the dance.
If all goes according to plan, I should have the tank ready for the extra goodie's by the time the mailperson lady chic dude knock's on the door..wooohoo
So yeah, interesting and exciting.

The third photo was the last one I was working on, notice some of the reds are in front of the rock?, well I was in the process of cutting all the Pantanal's down that are in the rear left and placing them in front of the rock and Tonina, but alas, I didnt finish, before I finished, so I think it would have looked really cool with all the reds there leaving the left rear a bit open for a time...

word roud:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

All three of my packages just walked up and knocked on the door...Wooohooo


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I just got some of the HC Craig sold and it is beautiful. He also sent me some tonina, but that will probably go south fast because my water is too hard, and some red temple. Very nice plants, thanks for the deal.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Eh :-/ My tonina is dying in Onyx


----------



## Carpet-Pond (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey the rocks add a nice eclectic touch. Good job on trying something different. It's posts like this that are inspiring.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow Craig!! That tank is looking great! The stands of the pantanal and Tonia really seem like a stand of "trees" with the boulders in there...a very original look. And those Ericolauns!! Those things are monsters!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Ed, I have had alot of fun with that tank, it is gone now, one of my lowtech tanks, the 29g is now the Tonina tank.
I documented the process, which wasn't alot to it, but maybe will be helpful to at least one person at some point in time. 
The Pantanal's were in excellent shape before the move, they did not like the transition at all, they are bouncing back good now, regaining good color etc.
The Erio/Cinerium's are sweet and getting bigger everyday, man they are a major PITA to plant when that large, very buoyant.


----------



## cat_rancher (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow Craig,

That tank is gorgeous! Any shots of the 29 yet?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I should have some up within a day or two, from day 1 to week 1..


----------



## victortong (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow..superb tank..love the tonina. Wanted to try the plant out, but reading the previous postings seems scary, hehe...mebbe i will just wait till i get better lightings for the tank. 

At the mean time i guess i will keep myself updated on your tank. Good work and great stuff you have there. roud:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I love the Tonina... from a distance, looks like a patch of marijuana. :eek5: :hihi:

Any updated shots of the 29 gallon?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If you try the CO2 mist method, you will do excellent with Tonia abd be able to grow it in a wide range of conditions. I had no issue growing it plain old flourite at 2" weekly.

KH was about 1-2, GH about 3. 
Grew like a weed, so the substrate is not it so much, as soft water, good CO2

I have all 3 species as well as others.

I cannot add a photo here.

But I can add one here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=2158&d=1138476952

From L to R: 
Erio sec, Tonia fluv, L pantanal, Tonia, L cuba.

Seems to do pretty well for me without the ADA soil. 
But it does do better with the soil, but it's not due to the pH, nor the acidity of the soil.

Nutrients: perhaps. NH4 is present in the soil.
That seems to be the main reason the ADa soils work.

Flora base did poorly(poorest) with a similar test with Elatine. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Tank is doing great, the 29g gives me alot more room than the 10.
Nothing scaped, just growing beautiful weed's:fish: 

Pictures are a few week's old.
Pardon my snail:icon_roll 













































Full 1.5 meg image
http://www.triplexclan.com/Aqua/Picture 063.jpg

Tom,
Not sure how you performed your test's, sounds interesting.
I have found FB grows the softwater tolerant plant's much better than EC or Flourite, but on the more common plant's, like E. Triandra, ya not to good. NH4, very well could be...
Nice Plant's/picture, could you make the picture a bit smaller?.. hehe

I have ordered an ADA tank I will use to build a show tank, I have also purchased the Aquasoil and powersand, I bought enough to do a few tank's, going to try some without the powersand and one with, I am excited about it









60cmX30cmX36cm (24in.X12in.X14in.)
I will custom build a cabinet, going to do a pendant, that I will also build using ahsupply 2x55/1-9325k & 1-6700k.

Cheers


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

beautiful tank! Thanks for the update. What's that dense stem plant in the front-right showcased in the second photo?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Rotala sp.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Rotala sp.


That is a really cool looking plant. Are those leaves as tiny as I imagine, or is the 29 gallon decieving me. Great clean tank!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

No, not decieving at all, the leaves are very tiny, about an 1/8" at it's widest point, neat little weed.
The new tops on it are so small, that this old man can hardly see them without changing spec's...ha

I can fix you up with a little of it if you need it.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> I have found FB grows the softwater tolerant plant's much better than EC or Flourite, but on the more common plant's, like E. Triandra, ya not to good.


You too?
Strange, I've found E triandra growing in canals here in CA.
It does extremely well in flourite and ADA soil though.



> Nice Plant's/picture, could you make the picture a bit smaller?.. hehe


Not without being a paying member They have small file sizes.



> I have ordered an ADA tank I will use to build a show tank, I have also purchased the Aquasoil and powersand, I bought enough to do a few tank's, going to try some without the powersand and one with, I am excited about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the 8800K bulbs from Hellolights.com, 11$ ea, square pin.
Also, I'm not sure if you have seen the results from my powersand test, they are not good for powersand on any level.

When you uproot, you will not enjoy powersand. Added cost, mainly supplies NO3(we can add that via KNO3), has ther same NH4 content as Soil.

It's coated with peat and you can add that and mulm to to start the tank off.

If you do not add it, then you have not issues uprooting, you still get NO3, you get the same results, actually better, less cost.

I think many assume everything must be done together, buy the entire line etc, but..........after you have used it for soem time, you might think otherwise.

I am not the only one that feels this way. Many folks in Singapore also use the soil w/o the sand and have for some time.

I have 4 tanks w/o the PS, I have one with.

The tanks and soil are good deals though.
You can DIY your own powersand by doing:

Pumice, most nurseries sell it, peat, KNO3, osomocoat.
You can make as much as you want

I'll pass thank you.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Alright, for $22 I will give them a try also, Hvae had good results with the 6700k so far, but I do want a little more blue/ish.

I have not seen any PS test you did, but I plan on having only 1 tank with the PS first, I did by enough to do more, I also plan on having enough Aquasoil over the sand that it really wont matter about uprooting.
I have 4 1/2 inches in my 29g with FB/peat, Tonina's do not have alot of root structure, so no worries.
I got to test the PS though  but I will not buy the entire line, no thanks.:fish: 

I don't see how AS can grow anything any better than the FB, works great for me.
Looking forward to the delivery in march.



plantbrain said:


> Use the 8800K bulbs from Hellolights.com, 11$ ea, square pin.
> Also, I'm not sure if you have seen the results from my powersand test, they are not good for powersand on any level.
> 
> When you uproot, you will not enjoy powersand. Added cost, mainly supplies NO3(we can add that via KNO3), has ther same NH4 content as Soil.
> ...





> I'll pass thank you.


I already sent you a stem.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, the T. belem you sent me has 2x in size since I got it in a little over a week. It's much more shade tolerant than the T fluviatilis.
The tips of my belem do not curl downward either, they stick up at about a 30 degree angle straight out. Pantanal also. 

I'm now having to sell off the Tonia belem due to growth rates
Thanks for the plant, I thought it would be like the other Tonia var and species. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Just got the chance to look through this thread. Very nice, Craig! 

Quite impressive and I'm looking forward to growing some Toninas myself. You're gonna love the AS and you'll see it in the growth. I switched over recently and am experiencing some pretty decent growth with it. No Toninas in the tank yet, but I picked up some Erio setaceum from Tom at the last meet and they're growing pretty darn quick (1/4" a day for the Erio; 1/2" a day for Dipidis). Water is hovering around KH 2 and pH 6.2-6.3 after switching over. 

P.S. You have me taking a look at Eriocaulon cinereum now.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have plenty of Tonia belem and fluviatilis, I'm going to get the manus variety, the belem is a cake walk if you do well with the Erio.
Let me know as I just trimmed my tank.
Weeds coming out my ears.

Low KH is the key near as I can tell. 
I did well with Erios and Tonia in Flourite also.
They really like good CO2 mist.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have the Erio Cin as well, and 3 other similar species.
The order we are planning with SFBAAPS can get you all you need most likely, the Erio Cin ship well also.
I have some belem if you want some, not an issue.

Mine is sending up flowers submersed.
Pipewort is the common name for the group.

There are 6 species in FL and I know where 2 are. When I go there, I'm going to get some there for the plant fest.

Craig, how much CO2 do you add?
If you can, try the mist. I'm really impressed with the way these plants do.
Mist can be an issue, the plants grow very fast, so they need trimmed often.

I've noted that the vegetative cones tend to grow wider, upward and faster as a result.

It's certainly plausible and almost certainly true, that some plants staturate at different CO2 levels and NO3 levels PO4 etc than others. What works wekll for Myriophyllum spicatum certainly a true well adapted aquatic that is all over the world and a weed, vs some of these plants are going to be different. 

Regards,

Tom Barr


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

> The tips of my belem do not curl downward either, they stick up at about a 30 degree angle straight out.


That is Tonina Manaus, I sent that to you too, the Belem does a curl.



> I'm now having to sell off the Tonia belem due to growth rates
> Thanks for the plant, I thought it would be like the other Tonia var and species.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


You are welcome.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you Eric!
And congrats man on Mod:thumbsup: They could not have choose two better guys, you and bill Kudo's

Yup when conditions are right they will grow very good, I dont want mine to grow that fast, to much work.

You will like the Tonina, they just look better than any other plant, the Seaceum are a rocking plant, just as sensative to hard water as tonina, so if you can grow them well, you can the others 

E. Cinerium is much more tollerant than tonina, Erio's are sweet I have the E. Cinerium, Guang Zhuo, Thailand, and my favorite so far is the Moto Grosso, very beatiful, but very tempermental...



Ibn said:


> Just got the chance to look through this thread. Very nice, Craig!
> 
> Quite impressive and I'm looking forward to growing some Toninas myself. You're gonna love the AS and you'll see it in the growth. I switched over recently and am experiencing some pretty decent growth with it. No Toninas in the tank yet, but I picked up some Erio setaceum from Tom at the last meet and they're growing pretty darn quick (1/4" a day for the Erio; 1/2" a day for Dipidis). Water is hovering around KH 2 and pH 6.2-6.3 after switching over.
> 
> P.S. You have me taking a look at Eriocaulon cinereum now.




In the last couple of days I have been adding about a bubble a sec, modifing my reactors for better effeciency/mist..http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/26220-tonina-sp-belem.html#post225683 

before that I was adding around 3 to 5bps..lol (C02 is cheap) I am working on the mist with the new reactor's, I really do not want more hardware in the tank than is needed. 
Mine are weeds, I had to back off the light a bit, things were growing just to fast.

There is definitely a difference in saturation, take a look at P. Gayii, that plant just "bleed's" bubble's.


> Craig, how much CO2 do you add?
> If you can, try the mist. I'm really impressed with the way these plants do.
> Mist can be an issue, the plants grow very fast, so they need trimmed often.
> 
> ...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> That is Tonina Manaus, I sent that to you too, the Belem does a curl.
> 
> 
> You are welcome.


Okay, I thought it was because they were shaded, the manus have gone nuts. Well, the belem has also for that matter.

There'a another variety etc of Tonia that is more spiky and have more round leaves than any of these 3.
Which is that? 

Well, I'll figure it out later at some point

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> There is definitely a difference in saturation, take a look at P. Gayii, that plant just "bleed's" bubble's.


Yes, one of the best pearling plants around.
Erios seem harder to pearl, the Tonia do well though.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## thatguy (Oct 11, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Okay, I thought it was because they were shaded, the manus have gone nuts. Well, the belem has also for that matter.
> 
> There'a another variety etc of Tonia that is more spiky and have more round leaves than any of these 3.
> Which is that?
> ...


ive had belem look like what you are talking about....i dont know why it does this. one stem can have 3 crowns that all look different... i have no idea why. i isolated these stems and grew them out...they change in time and look like regulare belem.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

That's a great Taiwanese style tank you have there Craig! Tonina sp. 'Manaus' (I think it is also called Tonina sp. 'Rio *****') looks awesome; it reminds of Ludwigia sp. Cuba, but less girth and much greener - great contrast. 

Tom, Green Chapter has most of the Tonina species on their site: http://www.greenchapter.com/eshop.php?cat=1&gp=13


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Raul,
Sorry for the late response, been very busy.
You are correct, the 'Manaus' is also known as Rio *****'. Cuba rock's too, but gets very huge to fast in this tank, to much work 

Took a few moments tonight, midnight, as a matter of fact, to take some photo's, long over due, the tank is doing very very well.
Excuse my floater's, I am saving up HC and stuff for the new tank.
I am still waiting on my ADA material to arrive in the US, hopefully just a couple more week's.










Full 1.5meg image
http://www.triplexclan.com//Aqua/255.jpg


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow. Your tank is amazing :eek5: Good job! Do you use 100% RO/DI water in that tank? If so, do the Cardinals seem to mind?


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

is your little bush/shrub lookin plants in the front blyixa??


----------



## yznj99 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have to say: WOW, that is one nice tank


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

TheOtherGeoff said:


> is your little bush/shrub lookin plants in the front blyixa??


Looks like some Eriocaulon sp to me...


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Steve and folks, it is a real joy to have this tank.
I do not use 100% RO/DI, However I do use 50/50 RO/Tap, I have a few species of plant in here that require a low KH, no more than 2, or it will melt within a matter of days, mainly the Erio Moto Grosso. My tap KH is 4 so a 50/50 cut give's me the KH of 2.

TheOtherGeoff:
There is no Blyxa in this tank, all those bushy plant's in front are as Steve said, Eriocoulans, the Large one in front center is Moto Grosso, then all the others are Cineriums, sp. from Thailand, and Guang Zhou.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Very nice Craig, looking good!!!!


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, I love that plant. Where'd you get the Eriocaulon?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Bigstick...

filip, 
I found it on aquabid last year, it is a jewel, but is also very very tempermental, it is the hardest plant I have tried to grow. if it's condition's are not copacetic, it will let you know real fast.


----------

